# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Animals attacking drones

## Airicist

Top 10 Drones under attack by animals Drone Fails

Published on May 5, 2016




> Part 2: This is Part 1 of Drones under attack. We are showing a lot of people who let their .  Animals versus Drones Animals interacting with drones, some curious, some furious and some just plain playful. Nature versus Machine.

----------


## Airicist

Drone Videos – Animal vs Drones Compilation

Published on Apr 2, 2015




> "Animals versus Drones
> Animals interacting with drones, some curious, some furious and some just plain playful.
> Nature versus Machine.
> Videos including animals interacting with drones from across the internet.
> Animals coming into contact with drones, dogs, a hawk, a cat, a bear, kangaroos, eagles, a raven and a cheetah.
> Some are gentle interactions, some animals chase drones and some of the animals cause crashes. Birds hate drones and some of the pilots get a little too close for comfort. Dogs love chasing and catching drones. Cats, big and small don’t like drones. Kangaroos dislike drones. Bears find drones interesting.

----------


## Airicist

Angry ram takes down a drone... and its owner

Published on Sep 1, 2014




> I was looking for the angry ram with my fpv quadcopter, I got a bit close & he managed to knock it into a bush, luckily no harm done. When I went to retrieve the drone he followed me, I had my hands full so he got me pretty good.

----------


## Airicist

Chimp takes down drone

Published on Apr 13, 2015




> Chimp uses a branch to demolish a drone. CNN's Jeanne Moos reports on the chimp who made a monkey out of a drone.

----------


## Airicist

Drones The Ultimate Cat Toy ( Cat vs Drone)

Published on Aug 30, 2015




> We just love this video that one of our TeenyDrone pilots sent us. 
> 
> Can't wait to see more people posting Cat vs Drone videos haha

----------


## Airicist

Quadcopter attacked by swarm of bees

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Was out flying when I noticed a swarm of bees attacking the quad copter through the monitor. Captured some footage before trying to out run them for a safe landing. Got some rare footage.

----------


## Airicist

2m wedge-tailed eagle takes down drone. Australia

Published on Aug 8, 2015




2m wedge-tailed eagle takes down drone. Australia. Slow motion

Published on Aug 12, 2015

----------

